# Modenas



## barlbylofts (Apr 20, 2007)

hi i keep racing pigeons and have done so for 40 years or so. my 13 year old son has gone his own way in the sport of pigeons and started up in show modenas. to be this is playing into the wind as all i realy know is racing pigeons. so any advise to help the lad along would be very helpfull.we are new to this site so dont know if you can send a pm or what lol our email adress for our pigeon contacts is [email protected] any help would be most welcome

thanks 
mark 
nathan
barlbylofts


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mark and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. You can send private messages or e-mails to members here by clicking on their username.

We do have at least one member here who specializes in Modenas. I'll ask her to pop in and say hello.

Also, here's a good site about Modenas: http://www.internationalmodenaclub.com/index.html

Terry


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi, I would like to invite you to join the [email protected] groups.com this site has jr members and alot of information on Modenas. Feel free to contact me with any questions you may have I breed and show Modenas. Rena- [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

re92346mos said:


> Hi, I would like to invite you to join the [email protected] groups.com this site has jr members and alot of information on Modenas. Feel free to contact me with any questions you may have I breed and show Modenas. Rena- [email protected]



Thanks, Rena! Mark .. please do join this group if you can and feel free to contact Rena.

Terry


----------

